# Heart Attack ABT's



## confederateknowhow (Feb 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever batterd and deep fried their ABT's after smoking? I was thinking about this and thought it sounded pretty dang good...I think i'm going to have to try it...


----------



## hdsmoke (Feb 18, 2010)

Congratulations...you have just decreased the life-expectancy of half of the forum members!  

I would bet that SOMEONE here has tried it.  If not, go for it.  You know its gotta be good!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Several years ago in SoCal, they were served in small restaurants and called Poppers, but then they quit smoking them and then they were just fried.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 18, 2010)

I've always loved poppers.  When I tried ABT's they are 10 times as good.  I don't think I would want to go back to frying, even if they are smoked.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 18, 2010)

Nowdays they deep fry everything so this would not be a stretch - As Rich said they used to smoke them now they are just fried - I take a plate of both please


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 18, 2010)

Now I have had fried poppers but I have never tried to fry them after smoking but that sounds really good and as far as all that heart thing I take pills for that too.


----------



## love2"q" (Feb 20, 2010)

its pretty tasty ....
i used pancake batter to coat them ..
it was all i had at the time .. 
great way to use up any leftover abts ..
if you ever have them ..


----------



## bignick (Feb 20, 2010)

Thats a good idea.   ^^^^ I have never had a 'leftover' abt.  I cooked double last time and they were still wiped out.


----------



## fourthwind (Feb 20, 2010)

They are pretty good..  Different in their own way, but my smoked ABT's tend to dissapear before I can get the chance to do anything else with them.


----------

